# Hardware > Troubleshooting >  dlink dwl-2100ap client mode + 2xPC = ΗELP!!!

## papaki63

Το συγκεκριμενο ... dlink dwl-2100ap δουλευει εδω και ενα χρονο αψογα σαν πελατης κοντινου κομβου με ενα υπολογιστη συνδεμενο στη μοναδικη του ethernet ... και ολα καλα μεχρι εδω ... 
Με καμμια ομως κυβερνηση δεν επιτρεπει τη ταυτοχρονη συνδεση και δευτερου υπολογιστη (με χρηση ενδιαμεσα καποιου hub/switch) 
Στον κομβο συνδεεται παντα ο υπολογιστης που θα μπουταρει πρωτος ενω ο δευτερος δεν παιρνει ΙΡ αλλα ουτε και επικοινωνει με το AP του κομβου...( τιποτα στο arp) ... ενω αν μπουν στατικες διευθυνσεις επικοινωνει μεσω hub/switch με τον 1o υπολογιστη αλλα μεχρι εκει ... με το dlink η το μικροτικ του κομβου τιποτα ... μεχρι και στατικα καναμε add sto arp list toy mikrotik ip kai mac αλλα χωρις αποτελεσμα ... 

Εγιναν δοκιμες και με αλλα πισι ... λαπτοπς και με αλλα hub/switch ακομα και με αλλο κομβο αλλα 2ο πισι δεν βγαινει με τιποτα ...
Αλλαχτηκε και το firmware απο 2.20eu se 2.30eu μια απο τα ιδια ...
HELP !!! γιατι θα του βαλω φωτια ....

----------


## RmX86

Όποιος ψάχνει πως γίνεται να συνδεθεί πάνω από ένα PC (ή γενικά πάνω από μία συσκευή) στο συγκεκριμένο Access Point (dwl-2100ap) θα πρέπει να συνδεθεί μέσω telnet στην συσκευή (ελέγξτε πρώτα αν είναι ενεργό το telnet από το web interface).

πχ από την γραμμή εντολών (cmd.exe) γράφετε:
*telnet + ip* του dlink (παράδειγμα.. telnet 192.168.0.50)
βάζεται το username και password που χρησιμοποιείται όταν μπαίνεται στο web interface.
Αφού συνδεθείτε γράφετε:
*set matstate 1*
και μετά γράφετε
*reboot* (για να κάνει επανεκκίνηση)
Όταν κάνει επανεκκίνηση για να σιγουρευτείτε ότι άλλαξε η μεταβλητή MultiEthClient μπορείς να γράψεις:
*get matstate*
Θα πρέπει να εμφανίσει MultiEthClient(Yes) 

Με το set matstate 1 αλλάζεις την τιμή στην μεταβλητή MultiEthClient (Προεπιλεγμένα είναι MultiEthClient(No))
Αν αλλάξει σε (Yes) θα μπορούν να συνδεθούν πολλές διαφορετικές συσκευές μέσω LAN στο dlink και όχι μόνο μία όπως είναι αρχικά.

----------

